# Double Din 7" TV



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Here are pics of my 7” TV in Dash.
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF1854

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF2191

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF2192

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF2193

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=24211&page=3

I bought the TV from here..
http://www.dscustoms.com/


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It looks nice, blends in pretty well


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Whoa, a DD tv, wicked. I need one of those so my dumbass wont get lost everytime I go somewhere new.
But that looks great man. It gives me a few ideas for mine.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice man.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice looking install.

I might have to pick up a few screens from those guys.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

ive been looking at their stuff all day...it keeps looking better and better. I need a Nav system though.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet looking install. Car is looking damn good lately.


----------

